# ماهو sdi وكيف يتم حسابة



## حادى البستان (17 أغسطس 2012)

ماهو sdi وكيف يتم حسابة
وجزاكم الف خير


----------



## ويندوز مان (17 أغسطس 2012)

SDI
Silt Density Index

هو مؤشر كثافة الطمي . مؤشر لقياس العكارة في الماء والتعكير الطبيعي في الماء بين (0.1 - 0.8 )
وله جهاز لقياسه كما بالصورة

 
ويجب ضبط هذا المؤشر قبل دخول الماء الي الاغشية حتي لا يسبب انسداد في الاغشية ومشاكل اخري

سارفق لك ملف عن كيفية قياسها
​


----------



## ويندوز مان (17 أغسطس 2012)

مرفق لك ملف عن كيفية قياسها​


----------



## حادى البستان (21 أغسطس 2012)

*شكر لك اخى ويندوز مان*

جزاك الله عنى كل خير حبيبى


----------



## abdullah_6262 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 فبراير 2014)

بورك فيكم على الردود
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (1 يناير 2015)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## مهندس خاص (7 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد يس (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ibra2014 (13 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## waelazzaz (15 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

